# Ranger or ranger crew



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

My wife wants a ranger crew!! Its just her and my daughter when my daughter isn't riding her bike. I ride my 4 wheeler. which is better on the trails and mud holes! does the crew pass pretty good in the trails?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife wants a ranger too! From all the research I've done the only big concern is what kind of riding are you gonna do; open terrain or tight trails? Open terrain the Crew does fine but when you start getting into the trails you loose turning radius because of the extra long wheelbase on the crew. 

I say if it's just for the wife +1 go with the single bench seat. IMO




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say the ranger, those crews are sooooo long...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah crews are LONG especially for just 2 riders.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

All of the crews that we see in Crosby and Huntsville get through the trails just fine. I guess it all depends on what the places are like where you ride and if you like to carry friends with you.


----------



## fearless700 (Jan 27, 2012)

I bought a crew for just my wife and son. I look at it like this, rather go big now, then regret it later when your buddy's want to go riding that don't own bikes!! At least we will always have room for people that don't own bikes or when my bike brakes, at least I still something to ride.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

The crews are a handful for most ladies on the trail. My wife tried one out to see if it was gonna be a crew or reg cab and withing 2 min it was 110% reg cab. I personally like the crew but seeing I bought it for her and our trails are pretty tight around here the reg cab fits the bill better for us.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Old tread.....but was wondering if any more feed back on reg vs. crew debate. 

Actually was thinking about the RZR4 or Ranger Crew (800). 

Getting a little older/tamer/mature(?) now, (avoiding the big holes etc. lol) and looking for something to take the family & grandkid's out to enjoy 4 wheeling. I ride mostly at Doles (Creek Bottom) here in South Ga and have seen them both out there. Leaning towards the Crew but would like to know what limitations to expect (other than tight trails), ie. wheel base wider than most holes so you can go over them instead of finding a trail around it. Seems to me that would be the biggest problem around here.

I know the RZR4 would pretty much go any where a 4 wheeler can go.

*Also thought about the Teryx4, but our dealership has closed down here in Tifton.

Thanks


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

Size is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

The crews look cool lifted, but I would just get a ranger and put a seat in the bed.


----------

